# Looking for a cool word for someone who lives in a skyscraper



## Jan (Jul 24, 2002)

As the title reads. All I can come up with is something like "skylinecitizen" or "skyscraperite" or something of similar blandness. Is there a more catchy word for those who like to live up high and metropolitan at the same time? Thanks!


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2012)

High roller comes to mind when I think of Donald Trump living in his Trump Tower. &#55357;&#56835;
Big Spender?
City Slicker?
Spoiled Rotten?


----------



## anthonySE1 (Jul 24, 2010)

Cloudite
Escalatorist
Elevationist
Skycommuter
Skyscraperer


----------



## germantower (May 23, 2006)

skydent SKYscraper resiDENT


----------



## Arreis (Sep 13, 2011)

Heightite?
Unitopian??


----------



## dsohfan (Jun 4, 2011)

skydent is good !


----------



## Victhor (Sep 11, 2002)

Skysettler, Skylinesettler, Airsettler, Cloudsettler, lift-rider. I like the word settler XD.


----------



## iloveclassicrock7 (Feb 23, 2010)

Sky Resident, Urbanite, Cloud Resident...


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Hmmmmm.... skydweller? Not very catchy, though...


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

olympian


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Skyscraper-liver-inner


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

^^ :lol: 
That one made me laugh!


----------



## Paper Ninja (Feb 7, 2008)

Skywalker


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2012)

Emperor


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

Acrophile :banana:


----------



## Lindemann (Sep 11, 2002)

Skytizen


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2012)

Here's a few ideas I came up with:

The New Yorker
The Sky Walker
The Royalty
The Elevator
The Glider
The Cliff Hanger
The Gothic Scout
The Pilot
The Pinnacle
The SkySail
The Skyline
The Chutzpah Sire
Cheers!


----------



## shabangabang (Sep 17, 2009)

vertically unchallenged?


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2012)

The Rolls Royce


----------



## Lindemann (Sep 11, 2002)

fish said:


> [*]The New Yorker


I think _The Hongkonger_ fits even better :troll:


----------



## AsianDragons (Jan 8, 2010)

what about sky raper


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

C'mon. :|


----------



## lyngoc503 (Jul 8, 2012)

Lindemann said:


> I think _The Hongkonger_ fits even better :troll:


do not need to move to Hongkong =))


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Somehow sounds like a dentist working up high thou.


----------



## il fenomeno (Sep 11, 2002)

has skysc-rapist been mentioned already?


----------



## Jan (Jul 24, 2002)

skyscrapercityzen


----------



## Dr.StrangeLove (Jun 15, 2012)

*Looking for a cool word for someone who lives in a skyscraper ? There's one already , they are called "YUPPIES" or RICH MoFoS.*  :lol:


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

skyviewer
skywatcher
clozen ( cloud citizen )


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

Airheads? 

'Vatorites (short for Elevatorites)? 

Cloudettes?


----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

erbse said:


> Somehow sounds like a dentist working up high thou.


Hey, there is a dentist's office near the top of the Chrysler Building .


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

in brazil there are many gossiping people in condos....


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

^ So gossipping people are only to be found in condos? :dunno:


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

^^^^
hi, erbse
just my opinion....
when I lived in an apartment there was gossipping people, but now I live in a house and it's better....


----------

